# Closet renovations



## briskelton (Feb 7, 2012)

Does anyone have pics of closets that they have remodeled with built in drawers and such. I may not use the correct terminology since I'm a rookie but was looking for ideas for our walkin closet. My wife wants to eliminate the chest of drawers in the bedroom and have places to hang low hanging dresses and pants. This is brainstorming stage so any input is welcome. Right now there is only one shelf up high all the way around and places to hang clothes.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You might get some ideas from this page.










 







.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Here is a pic of my first "major" project that I did for my wife. She doesn't have too many long dresses, and doesn't wear them much, so she stores them between the 2 "sub-assemblies", behind the center column of the two sets of closets doors.:blink: 

It might give you an idea or two. Hope it helps.



Fabian


----------



## BIP (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm in the process of doing my closet right now. I am building the dressers right now which will complete it except for a few pieces of moulding. 

I will try and post some photos this weekend.


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

You can design your closet online at one of those closet websites, then just imitate it building it yourself. That way you know what your outcome will look like


----------



## briskelton (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks for the response!


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

Try www.closetstogo.com I heard that was a good site


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Dwillems26 said:


> You can design your closet online at one of those closet websites, then just imitate it building it yourself. That way you know what your outcome will look like


That is EXACTLY what I did. They have all the types of different cabinets and what not, and you just enter all your dimensions of your closet, and then plug and play. I was able to print mine out, and used that plan to make the closet portions.... I then used a french cleat to hang them on the wall, so tthat they weren't sitting on the floor. That way, mama, had nothing (structurely speaking) blocking her way from vacuuming the floor.

fabian


----------

